# Handlers Jackets -which do you prefer and why?



## Justin Frye (Jul 11, 2014)

I need to buy a white and black handler's jacket for training/testing, and I am stuck on which brand to buy. LCS or Avery? I know there is another brand but can't think of it off the top of my head. Looking for what each person likes/dislikes in their experience with these handler's jackets.

Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't stand the cuffs on the Avery jackets but I think the newer ones have different cuffs. I have a couple of Golden Lakes jackets that I really like. Better overall quality but you pay a bit more.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Think the other company you're thinking of is Golden like Scott R mentioned. 

The cuffs on the new Avery jacket are wider with Velcro closures.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Go with the Avery ones. Whether you want lightweight or quilted.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Very happy with my Avery jacket (new style.) Great customer service. Personalization available with name or kennel. Another top notch company that gives back to the retriever community and helps make events happen!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Golden Lake Garments


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't care for Velcro on the sleeves. The quilted Avery jackets have knit cuffs and are very nice jackets. The lightweight jackets from Avery, that I have seen, have Velcro on the sleeves. The LCS light weight jackets have knit cuffs.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Golden Lake Garments


Another vote for Golden Lake


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't care for the cuffs on the avery and the zipper pull came off the first time I washed it...not happy with it at all.


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the LCS handler's jacket, knit elastic cuffs and collar, chest pocket, which I use for radio and two side pockets for handler gloves or small lead. They run big in size, by about one size.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I like the LCS lightweight jacket, but the Avery quilted jackets are very nice.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

never liked dressing like the masses, so I wear my Adidas tennis warm up jacket or an UnderArmour 3/4 zip up long sleeve T-shirt..both are breathable and layer well and wisk away perspiration which is important when stuck throwing birds on a warm day....also like the Columbia white long sleeve fisherman's shirts because you can roll up the sleeves if needed and they have good pockets


----------



## Gold Strike Labradors (Jan 8, 2014)

Lion Country 'Black' for me. I do HT's with my dogs. I like the mesh back for ventilation. Good for layering over my regular HT clothes. Sizes Run larger than normal for me (I ordered a womens' medium. I should have ordered a small). But it's not a fashion show but get the job done!


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Another vote for Golden Lake. Well designed and well made.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Golden Lake is the best. Just be sure when you order you budget some time to gab with Tom


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Avery jackets were redesigned this year and they are great! Plus David Carrington and the company provide an enormous amount of support to FTs and HTS.


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the free ones. Tritronics at one time supplied white jackets. Still using . Avery supplied white jackets at the 2010 national. I don't care what kind of cuff. Just nit very particular. Won my first qual with an old holie dress shirt years ago


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> *never liked dressing like the masses,* so I wear my Adidas tennis warm up jacket or an UnderArmour 3/4 zip up long sleeve T-shirt..both are breathable and layer well and wisk away perspiration which is important when stuck throwing birds on a warm day....also like the Columbia white long sleeve fisherman's shirts because you can roll up the sleeves if needed and they have good pockets


Neither does moosegooser...hmmm;-)


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Golden Lakes has the best fit for skinny folks like myself.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Daren Galloway said:


> Golden Lakes has the best fit for skinny folks like myself.


How bout the not do skinny folks ? Who carries the best fitting / coolest ?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

shawninthesticks said:


> How bout the not do skinny folks ? Who carries the best fitting / coolest ?


Don't know anything about Avery (generally not a fan) but Golden Lakes makes them larger than LCS for the sensitive big guys. They also have an all mesh version but i have never used one.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

Webbs515 said:


> Go with the Avery ones. Whether you want lightweight or quilted.


This ^ The quilted ones are really nice. I wear mine even when not training.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> Don't know anything about Avery (generally not a fan) but Golden Lakes makes them larger than LCS for the sensitive big guys. They also have an all mesh version but i have never used one.


Sensitive ! ,who said anything about being sensitive .....now my feelings are hurt . .


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

Golden Lakes has my vote, too. I have their white and black mesh jackets, you can't beat them when it's warm. Also have a reversible black/white quilted jacket, which is great when it's cold. Just wish it had a collar to keep your neck warm. 

As someone else mentioned, when you order from Golden Lakes, reserve time for Tom when he's calling to chat


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

First trial I placed in I wore a holey worn out white dress shirt. Judges didn't care, no more than I do now when judging.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Golden Lakes are built to last. I have one that is at least 15 years old, probably older. I am not so skinny any they fit me well (that is not to say I am as fat at Gut and need king sized colossal waders either)
Avery is ok as well

My favorite came from TT and is made by Roche. I was lucky enough to get two of them. They are mesh back and very cool for wear in Florida.


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

I ordered a Golden Lakes jacket last week. Tom was super nice. He is going to put some elastic in the waist to make it fit my womanly curves. I can't wait to get it!


----------

